# Spaghetti Squash



## skottiesgerl (Oct 3, 2012)

We are making Spaghetti squash for dinner tonight. Can the boys have it? and what about the seeds.. can they be toasted and fed as treats?


thanks


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

Funny thing is, I am having some for dinner right now. Yes, they can have it, my rats love it. I imagine you can feed the seeds as treats, I give my guys pumpkin seeds all the time.


----------



## skottiesgerl (Oct 3, 2012)

yayyy

thanks


----------



## skottiesgerl (Oct 3, 2012)

Do I need to roast them or anything? Of course the spaghettie squash is cooked... but worried about the seeds?


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well I give my guys raw pumpkin seeds...I am really not sure. I would cook them if I were you.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

They're fine.


----------

